# Voided my Mathews warranty.



## HuntBuckWild (Jan 19, 2012)

My plan was to buy a new bow this year. In all reality, I just wanted a black bow with new furniture. I like my old outback, its always shot good and have a lot of memories with it. Figured I would just give her a makeover. So I read a ton of post on AT and took to it.
The O.G.








Take down.








Stripped riser, wet sand limbs.
















posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HuntBuckWild (Jan 19, 2012)

Paint.















Semi assembled.








Ebayed the heck out of accessories.








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HuntBuckWild (Jan 19, 2012)

Finished.
































All I have left is to serve the peep, tune, and sight in. Waiting for some new arrows to show up. I'm happy with the finished bow. It was pretty fun, as I did everthing on my own.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

It looks pretty sweet! Nice job!!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks sweet ! Only thing I can say is any little nick, scratch or mark you get on it sticks out like a sore eye, I special ordered my Z7 Extreme with the Lost Camo Riser, Blk Limbs and I get pissed everytime I see a new nick on it and I'm extremely careful with all my hunting equipment. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slice a life archery (Apr 6, 2013)

Never let a warrantee stand in your way, so many guys wine about there warrantee when its time to modify or improve. Life is to short get it done and go hunting.

Ed


----------

